# grab a pen and a piece of paper ...



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

OK Folks
Now that you have the pen and paper ready to go, watch this music video...
During the song, you will see images of a bunch of singers/musicians ( I think there is about 30 separate images.)

The idea is to make a check-mark on the paper every time you can name the singer.
If you know who the singer is BUT cant say the name ...NO SOUP FOR YOU.!!!!

The idea is to score yourself on the first time around....going back once or twice kinda defeats the purpose.

have fun with this one....some are very obvious and some are not.( at least not to me)
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I failed miserably.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Got about half...tried to recall some old Ktel or Ronco record collaborative collections.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm sure many of us would do better with sound clips. 
Used to be you could buy records (45's), and still have no idea what the artist looked like. Then video killed the radio star and all that. 
I got a couple.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

16.5 because I couldn't remember Francoise Hardy's last name; I've never heard her sing but she was in the film "Grand Prix" and made a big impression on me when I was about 10 years old and saw that film for the first time.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I’m just glad this wasn’t “Do they Know it’s Christmas”.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I didn’t listen to it, I turn the volume down…lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I got the first guy and the last and a couple in between. For some the Ed Sullivan show was a long time ago.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

14


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I think like most old folks, I was able to get these...

Glen
Johnny
Anne
Paul
Roy
Engelbert
Tom
PAul
Dianna
Olivia
Perry
Petula
Chuck
Tina
Whitney
and back to Glen

G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I recognized them all but failed on quickly naming some of the country folks. Ended up with 25.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Filling in some of GT's blanks

Glen
Don
Johnny
Anne
Conway
Paul
????
Roy
Engelbert
Tom
PAul
Dianna
Olivia
Carole
Joni
Dusty
????
Perry - I thought that was Andy Williams but I always got the two of them confused. Actually I think it IS Andy Williams. So there.
????
Sir Cliff
Petula
Agnetha
?????
Chuck
James
Joan
I guessed Jeannie C ?
Tina
Whitney
Cilla
and back to Glen


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Wardo said:


> 16.5 because I couldn't remember Francoise Hardy's last name; I've never heard her sing but she was in the film "Grand Prix" and made a big impression on me when I was about 10 years old and saw that film for the first time.


That's one i didn't know.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

19. Anyone get the Abba singer?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Alex said:


> 19. Anyone get the Abba singer?


Agnetha? yup.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Agnetha? yup.


Last name as well?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Alex said:


> Last name as well?


google search, Fältskog.
The OP didn't specify full names, as he demonstrated himself.


GTmaker said:


> I think like most old folks, I was able to get these...
> 
> Glen
> Johnny
> ...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

laristotle said:


> google search, Fältskog.
> The OP didn't specify full names, as he demonstrated himself.


ok. my score is 21 then. In the crunch, couldn't come up with the last names for Roy and Carol


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I need someone to fill in the blanks for me. See my post #12 with the list showing question marks for those i was stuck on. I also knew all the last names with the exception of Agnetha 

You didn't know Carole King?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I need someone to fill in the blanks for me. See my post #12 with the list showing question marks for those i was stuck on. I also knew all the last names with the exception of Agnetha
> 
> You didn't know Carole King?


I did/do but in my old age, it didn't come right away. Same for Roy Clark.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Alex said:


> I did/do but in my old age, it didn't come right away. Same for Roy Clark.


I'd have been stuck on a few more without the old pics  I'm still stumped on a couple of the country guys although i recognize them. The long haired guy reminds me of Don McLean but i wasn't sure, still don't know. And the french girl that Wardo knew i would never have got. Smoking hot back in the day though.

So I guess I got 26.

I need the guys at 1:00, 2:23, and 2:46.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

17, but there 5 i recognized but drew a blank on their name


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I'd have been stuck on a few more without the old pics  I'm still stumped on a couple of the country guys although i recognize them. The long haired guy reminds me of Don McLean but i wasn't sure, still don't know. And the french girl that Wardo knew i would never have got. Smoking hot back in the day though.
> So I guess I got 26.
> I need the guys at 1:00, 2:23, and 2:46.


So I just went back and thought that if I could use the pause and think for a sec, that it would be easy to get your missing 3..... I WAS WRONG. Still no clue.

How the hell did anyone get the girl from ABBA ?

BY the way Dave...its definitely Andy Williams and not Perry. My bad.
G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> So I just went back and thought that if I could use the pause and think for a sec, that it would be easy to get your missing 3..... I WAS WRONG. Still no clue.
> 
> How the hell did anyone get the girl from ABBA ?
> 
> ...


Yeah, still stuck. The guy at 1:00 is Ray Stevens I think.

As for Agnetha, I have a good memory for good looking women.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

davetcan said:


> As for Agnetha, I have a good memory for good looking women.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

davetcan said:


> Filling in some of GT's blanks
> 
> Glen
> Don
> ...


I named 18 straight off. 5 I knew, but couldn't pull the name... Carole King was.... o,o,o,o,o,o,o, that's.... uuhhhhh, she just had a Broadway thingy.... then Joni came up. Her name hit me later, so maybe I can score a 19. The rest I had no idea. When Dusty Springfield came up I said "_Dusty Springfield_" and gave myself a check... then when Petula came up, I second guessed my initial Dusty as being Petula, and _this_ was Dusty. In the end, I stuck with Dusty, Petula in the correct order. The girl from Abba was one of the 5. I said, "_Oh, what's her name from ABBA"._ As a statement, not a question. I have never known her name!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Did you get any of the 3 I was missing?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Filling in some of GT's blanks
> 
> Glen
> Don
> ...


I also got somewhere in the mid-20s. Some are instantly recognizable, but others sure look different than we remember them. Some of the female singers from the '60s are identified with a particular hairstyle. F'rinstance, there is absolutely NO way I could identify Dusty if her hair was hanging down straight. I sort of thought one of the guys in a cowboy hat was Johnny Carson's favorite, Don W. But when I googled images of him, they didn't look exactly like that guy. Close, at times, but not enough to convince me. Certainly the country singers tended to elude me. I did manage to get Cilla, but that was more a matter of thinking "Hmm, looks like a popular British singer from the '60s. Wonder if it was her.", and confirming my guess with a Google search.

I initially though the one who turned out to be Ray was Al Martino, but that's probably because Paul set me up. I mistook Francoise for Marianne. And Conway? Well that I have to credit to all the times I've seen that little video insert of him in _Family Guy_ episodes.

I suspect the guy between Agnetha and Chuck is someone only inveterate watchers of Top O' the Pops might get, and I'm not one of them.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well that got me thinking. One of the missing is Gilbert O'Sullivan, I should have recognized the hat. The country guy is Bobby Bare.

I think that does it.




mhammer said:


> I also got somewhere in the mid-20s. Some are instantly recognizable, but others sure look different than we remember them. Some of the female singers from the '60s are identified with a particular hairstyle. F'rinstance, there is absolutely NO way I could identify Dusty if her hair was hanging down straight. I sort of thought one of the guys in a cowboy hat was Johnny Carson's favorite, Don W. But when I googled images of him, they didn't look exactly like that guy. Close, at times, but not enough to convince me. Certainly the country singers tended to elude me. I did manage to get Cilla, but that was more a matter of thinking "Hmm, looks like a popular British singer from the '60s. Wonder if it was her.", and confirming my guess with a Google search.
> 
> I initially though the one who turned out to be Ray was Al Martino, but that's probably because Paul set me up. I mistook Francoise for Marianne. And Conway? Well that I have to credit to all the times I've seen that little video insert of him in _Family Guy_ episodes.
> 
> I suspect the guy between Agnetha and Chuck is someone only inveterate watchers of Top O' the Pops might get, and I'm not one of them.


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

Got 15, that was fun thanks.


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

Hey Davetcan I'm pretty sure it's Roger Whittaker at 1:00. (When Irish Eyes Are Smiling was big for him.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@nman If you use the @davetcan "format" it will bering it to his attention. Like I did to yours. It is a handy thing to know.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

nman said:


> Hey Davetcan I'm pretty sure it's Roger Whittaker at 1:00. (When Irish Eyes Are Smiling was big for him.


Compare this to the pic as a "young" man.










Roger has worn glasses for as long as I can remember (that's a LONG time)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Compare this to the pic as a "young" man.
> 
> View attachment 319592
> 
> ...


----------

